# Q regarding uninstalling ATITool.



## Bam (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, whenever I uninstall ATITool for whatever reason, can I be sure that my pre-ATITool-installing graphicscard setting will be restored ?

IE, If I find thing to difficult in ATITool, or my 3DMark took a dive since installing ATITool, can I be sure that I get my pre-ATITool benchmark scores back ?

TIA!


----------



## mandelore (Jul 21, 2007)

sure, its just an aftermarket overclocking utility, once u uninstall it you will no longer be effected by it. goodluck mate 

unlike atitraytools, that program can access registry settings and therfore can have impacts if incorrectly uninstalled.

Atitool is designed to be lightweight, and doesnt utilise registry modifications, so its totally safe to use, uninstall it and it will be like u never had it int he first place


----------



## Bam (Jul 21, 2007)

Well thanks for the lightning fast response mandelore, I previously installed an old version of ATITool for my 1950XTX and my benchmarks scores were litteraly halved using ATITool in default operation, and I remember that uninstalling it left my card in a real slow state, I tried all different things to get it to run back at normal speed but I finally got no other option than reinstalling WindowsXP, and I really don't want this to happen a second time.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 21, 2007)

wow.. that doesnt sound right...

atitool shouldnt have been the cause for that?

it doesnt set anything permenent beyond its own uninstallation, so something went wrong there...


----------



## mandelore (Jul 21, 2007)

it wouldnt set anything that a system restore wouldnt fix. so id advise to make a system restore backup b4 you use it incase of worst case scenario

either that or try using atitraytools, or even RIVATUNER for overclocking, tho i love atitool coz its made by our very own  Wizzard, and i plain think the progs awsome. tho im waiiting on support for the 1gb 2900xt, but that will come in time, "hopefully" not too much time


----------



## Bam (Jul 22, 2007)

OK Thanks, I'll take the plunge !


----------



## mandelore (Jul 22, 2007)

goodluck and let us know how it goes, if you run into problems im certain we can help sort it out


----------

